# How do you smoke your mullet?



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I have some silver mullet and a few black on the half shell, what do you put on them before they go in the smoker? I know some people use mustard or Tony's?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

To make authentic, no BS, smoked mullet, you don't put anything on them but salt and cooking oil. You can omit or use lite salt if desired. Adding anything else is sacrilege IMHO.



You salt them then wipe it off and swab with cooking oil from time to time during the smoking process. The fish will turn a rich brown color and taste wondermously!



You can either 'hot smoke' at a higher temperature which cooks the fish, or 'cold smoke' which doesn't really cook the fish, at a lower temperature. I usually 'hot smoke' because I can't wait. C2


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is how I smoke mine 



:letsparty


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Charlie2 (8/16/2009)*To make authentic, no BS, smoked mullet, you don't put anything on them but salt and cooking oil. You can omit or use lite salt if desired. Adding anything else is sacrilege IMHO.
> 
> You salt them then wipe it off and swab with cooking oil from time to time during the smoking process. The fish will turn a rich brown color and taste wondermously!
> 
> You can either 'hot smoke' at a higher temperature which cooks the fish, or 'cold smoke' which doesn't really cook the fish, at a lower temperature. I usually 'hot smoke' because I can't wait. C2


I second recipe above, but I like to sprinkle on some course ground black pepper to add some kick.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

*smoked mullet recipe*

Ok I will divulge. paprika , kosher salt lightly, worshire sauce, a little brown sugar, and creole seasoning like Tony's, and squeeze a sour orange slices or tangerine while smoking. Any other recommended spices? My smoker has has a propane burner and grill attached.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Cold smoke
Everglades seasoning
Teriyaki sauce
O ya oak wood


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I may get kicked off the forum for smoking mullet like this. I use a Big Green Egg since I don't have a smoker. 

I use an electric fillet knife and fillet the mullet, removing the skin. 

I then cut off the rib section since there isn't much to eat when it has been smoked. It also allows me to put more on the BGE

I season with olive oil, soy sauce, salt, and creole seasoning and throw on the BGE. I cook until it is done. I don't have a thermometer, I just eyeball it. 

I like mullet smoked with the skin on, but i do like this better since it is less messy and tastes just as good


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Hey Floridadeputy meet fire228 !!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> I may get kicked off the forum for smoking mullet like this.


Premeditated....



Rickpcfl said:


> I use an electric fillet knife


Dear Lord!



Rickpcfl said:


> removing the skin.


This is enough evidence for banishment right here.



Rickpcfl said:


> I then cut off the rib section


Wasting resources. I bet he doesn't use the backbones either.



Rickpcfl said:


> I season with olive oil


Who is this, Rachel Ray?



Rickpcfl said:


> I like mullet smoked with the skin on,


No need to backtrack here. You've already ruined it.



Rickpcfl said:


> but i do like this better since it is less messy and tastes just as good


Do you eat your BBQ and pizza with a fork too?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They get Butterflied, Then Brined in this over night. I use a Turkey Leg Brine from this book.
http://www.amazon.com/Smoking-Meat-Essential-Guide-Barbecue/dp/1770500383/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389970288&sr=8-1&keywords=Smoking+meat


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Brine for 30 minutes in dale's, little pepper and tony's, and smoke at 200 for about hour and half.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

swhiting said:


> Premeditated....
> 
> Wasting resources. I bet he doesn't use the backbones either.
> 
> ...


LMAO. 

I don't eat BBQ or pizza. I can't risk getting sauce stains on my pretty white silk shirt.  

Speaking of pizza. I do need my butt kicked. I was in New York for a month after Hurricane Sandy. I was there for three weeks before I ever tried pizza or ate at one of the local delis. I was eating Subway and Taco Bell until someone chided me for missing out on all the great local food. I don't know what I was thinking. Man, they had some great food.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

lsucole said:


> Hey Floridadeputy meet fire228 !!


 ok
...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I smoked a mullet once, hard as heck to light but once you got it going it was OK.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

wow.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

lsucole said:


> Hey Floridadeputy meet fire228 !!


 Why?? I'm not within 100 miles of fire228


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What type of wood do you use?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> I smoked a mullet once, hard as heck to light but once you got it going it was OK.



But you didn't inhale; right?


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*yum yum*

im with xshark


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> What type of wood do you use?


Pecan or Apple.....I like the mild smoke. Not the harsher smoke of Hickory,Oak or Misqueete.


----------

